# Pizza oven for home use?



## Kyle (Sep 9, 2013)

My boss wants a pizza oven to build in to his backyard kitchen. Wood fired oven would be sweet, but he doesn't want the hassle. He's willing to spend $4-$5K for the right oven, if necessary, although I think $2-3K is going to be more comfortable for him. He's not a chef but he loves pizza and is looking for a new hobby. 

Does anyone have any recommendations or tips for what to look for?


----------



## Baby Huey (Sep 9, 2013)

If it is in the backyard build one for a lot cheaper. Or have a mason build one. They are fairly easy to make as far as an old fashioned brick woodfire oven.


----------



## mzer (Sep 9, 2013)

A little above budget, but this thing is amazing. A friend has one and it makes fabulous pizza.
http://kalamazoogourmet.com/products/artisan-fire-pizza-oven/


----------



## gic (Sep 10, 2013)

Get a big green egg, makes insanely good pizza


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 10, 2013)

gic said:


> Get a big green egg, makes insanely good pizza


 So true!


----------



## Kyle (Sep 10, 2013)

gic said:


> Get a big green egg, makes insanely good pizza



That's funny, because I'm an Egghead myself and I've tried to talk him into getting one. He actually really wanted one but has since decided he'd rather have a dedicated pizza oven instead. He's the type that doesn't want to fuss with lighting charcoal and dealing with the cleanup, he wants to turn it on and start cooking.


----------



## mikemac (Sep 10, 2013)

I have one of these:
http://www.earthstoneovens.com/index.shtml

a Model 90 wood fired. Having a gas fired one would have some upside (see the pre-assembled ones), but there is no such thing as turn it on and start cooking...wood or gas, they will take several hours to heat up properly.

I've also had one of these for over 20 years and this brand is seriously rock solid:
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000E1FDA/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I also have a Kamado and they did/do make a gas unit...does BGE have a gas fired unit yet? I've never done pizza on the Kamado, but really, and 'Old Stone' & extra large BGE is the way to go


----------



## adletson (Sep 10, 2013)

If I were getting a pizza oven today, the link below is what I would get. It has made huge waves at the pizzamaking forum and has consistently achieved Neopolitan results (albeit with some mods).

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CELFJ4A/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

You could drop $450 on this (with mods) and pocket the rest and not have to worry about a wood fire. What kind of pizza is he wanting to make? How much of a pizza geek is he?


----------



## gic (Sep 10, 2013)

Not that you could ever pry my big green egg away from me, but how hot can this Blackstone get??? The thing that makes a BGE so awesome is how hot you can get it for pizza making...


----------



## adletson (Sep 10, 2013)

I don't have one, but lots of people have temped it (with pics) at 850+ at the stone and 1000+ in the dome, which is in the range that traditional neopolitan pizza requires.


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Sep 10, 2013)

Kyle, if he doesn't want to mess with charcoal, wood, or clean-up then why get a pizza oven? Woodfired pizza is the reason why people get these ovens. Good luck!


----------



## Duckfat (Sep 10, 2013)

The BGE is better than a dedicated pizza open. The BGE gets hotter than gas, has more uses, costs less and tastes better. 

Dave


----------



## Ant4d (Sep 10, 2013)

Big green egg makes great pizza


----------



## bear1889 (Sep 10, 2013)

Deleted, doesn't want to mess with charcoal


----------



## docjavadude (Sep 14, 2013)

Big Green Egg all the way for homemade pizza!!! And just about anything else that makes its way onto it as well... :thumbsup:


----------



## Kyle (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks like I've talked him BACK into getting a Big Green Egg!


----------



## hutchla (Sep 15, 2013)

I modded my Weber Genesis gas grill by placing fire bricks around the sides and back of the grill. Then I placed an unglazed quarry tile over top (had it custom cut to size). Pizza cooks on a pizza screen directly over the fire. The tile cooks the top. Makes great pizza that I'll put up against a wood fired oven any day. Entire mod cost about $30.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 15, 2013)

hutchla said:


> I modded my Weber Genesis gas grill by placing fire bricks around the sides and back of the grill. Then I placed an unglazed quarry tile over top (had it custom cut to size). Pizza cooks on a pizza screen directly over the fire. The tile cooks the top. Makes great pizza that I'll put up against a wood fired oven any day. Entire mod cost about $30.



Sounds like a cool setup, I love cooking hacks (especially outdoor/grill related). I'd love to see pics of the setup! However, my boss won't go for this, it has to look good in addition to cooking good.


----------



## hutchla (Sep 17, 2013)

Here are a few pics.
1. When not in use I keep the bricks and tile against a wall.
2. First line the grill with fire bricks. Had to cut the back bricks so that they would fit widthwise and so that the pizza would have enough room.
3. Quarry tile goes on top.
4. Pizza cooks on a screen over the fire.

I typically set this up and then heat the grill on high for 20 minutes before use. Then turn it to low and cook it covered until done. Depending on the crust and toppings I'll adjust the fire.

Also, it's easy to take on and off. The other night I made a couple appetizer pizzas, then took off the tile/bricks with oven mitts and grilled the main course.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Sep 17, 2013)

:doublethumbsup:



hutchla said:


> Here are a few pics.
> 1. When not in use I keep the bricks and tile against a wall.
> 2. First line the grill with fire bricks. Had to cut the back bricks so that they would fit widthwise and so that the pizza would have enough room.
> 3. Quarry tile goes on top.
> ...


----------



## Kyle (Sep 18, 2013)

Very nice! I'd love to see pics of the pies!


----------



## hutchla (Sep 18, 2013)

Here's a pizza with homemade kimchee


----------



## chris9998 (Dec 7, 2016)

I have recently purchased wood fired pizza oven at good price and I think you must go for that as it will be available within your specified budget. If you want then you can check "ilFornnio wood fired pizza oven". They come in affordable price range.


----------



## LifeByA1000Cuts (Dec 7, 2016)

From what I read, the important thing seems to be that it can do 350-400°C (not °F) no matter the heat source ... one classic solutions seems to be to take an electric oven with a self cleaning mode and intentionally bust the door interlock


----------



## BorkWoodNC (Dec 7, 2016)

I love my BGE, actually just gave away my gas grill as I just used it to store BGE accessories...

I have been looking at these pizza ovens for the BGE http://www.pizza-porta.com/

I'm not sure how much benefit there is over using the BGE the traditional way though. It's hard to beat a BGE pizza!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Dec 8, 2016)

my friend spent a summer and a couple thousand dollars building an awesome one..he almost built two, since the first one was too close to his house and the inspector corrected him in time.

he rarely uses it. it looks like a pro oven. he said it takes a lot of wood, and a fair amount of time to get going..he now has a BGE.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 8, 2016)

Just curious, has anybody ever tried this contraption? 

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01E6XWUIQ/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

A bit steep for what it is, but looks interesting.

Stefan


----------



## malexthekid (Dec 8, 2016)

boomchakabowwow said:


> my friend spent a summer and a couple thousand dollars building an awesome one..he almost built two, since the first one was too close to his house and the inspector corrected him in time.
> 
> he rarely uses it. it looks like a pro oven. he said it takes a lot of wood, and a fair amount of time to get going..he now has a BGE.



That sounds about right... but damn, you can't get a better pizza when its cranked.

I have a mate who has one and he loves to chuck a big hunk of meat in there after he has finished the pizzas and let it slow cook for a while.


----------



## chris9998 (Apr 14, 2020)

Here are some good backyard wood fired oven 

*Grande G-Series - Wood Fired Pizza Oven*




The ilFornino® Grande G-Series flooring is made from 2” thick refractory pizza stone, same flooring used in commercial ovens. ilFornino® Grande G-Series Oven comes with a Stainless Steel 304 Cart and Hardware. It has casters for easy maneuverability. Read More - https://bit.ly/34xisae


*Elite Chef's Edition Wood Fired Pizza Oven*




The ilFornino® Chef's Edition has the One Flat Cooking Surface™ - flooring is made from 2” thick refractory stone, same flooring used in commercial ovens. Wood burning pizza ovens heat up in as little as 30 minutes and retain the heat for an extended time. This makes it economical using less wood to burn plus it helps in baking breads, Bagels, and anything that requires floor heat. On average you can cook a pizza in less than 2 minutes. Read More - https://bit.ly/2VtRjRg


----------



## lowercasebill (Apr 14, 2020)

I have large, mini and mini max BGE and an Ooni 3. I can't say enough good about the Ooni especially for the price. I bought an Ooni koda for my older son for Christmas. 950° in 20 minutes. Plus it is great paired with sous vide.


----------



## roughrider (Apr 19, 2020)

This looks pretty awesome. 









SHED Architecture & Design | Seattle Modern Architects | Pizza Oven


A backyard redesign revolving around three main elements: a wood-fired pizza oven, a fire pit and a modern cantilevered garage in Seattle.




www.shedbuilt.com


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 22, 2020)

roughrider said:


> View attachment 77566
> 
> 
> This looks pretty awesome.
> ...


This would make my house look like a turd. Wow!


----------



## roughrider (Apr 22, 2020)

boomchakabowwow said:


> This would make my house look like a turd. Wow!



I think that would be true for most people. Lol.


----------

